# What type of utensils do you use?



## ksatterwhite (May 22, 2003)

Hello All-

I'd like to know what type of utensils you use with your SS lined copper cookware. Most likely SS? I've always had Non-stick cookware (Calphalon) and cast iron. The majority of my utensils are plastic. A few pieces are wood and SS. Of course I have to use plastic or wood on the non-stick. 

And, where do you get your utensils? Possibly local restaurant supply store? I'll be soon ordering some copper cookware from Dehillerin. They don't have any utensils listed on their website. Maybe I can still order with my cookware by calling?

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

SS lined copper?   Sounds like you want good looks as well as good cooking ability! If you really are concerned about keeping your cookware looking good, don't even use it!  

No, seriously, wooden spoons and spatulas are great for you. Also silicone implements (not rubber) -- Le Creuset and KitchenAid make some excellent, if very pricey, scrapers and spatulas. They can take much higher heat than rubber. 

Oddly enough, AllClad recommends AGAINST using their SS tools in their SS-lined cookware. :crazy: 

If you have a Chinatown or Asian area near you, look there for wooden implements. I just got a wooden spatula to use in a wok -- it's about 4 inches wide and 3 deep, very handy. As for the silicone stuff, I'm afraid I don't know where you might get it at a reasonable price; but check the usual kitchenware stores and websites; maybe the outlets will have lower prices?


----------



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

I second the Le Creuset utensils - they can withstand heat up to 800-1000 degrees.

Joyce Chen has a line of nice Asian-inspired bamboo utensils as well. They're pretty cheap ($4-8 around here) and are very handy as well.


----------

